# i2c-core: Unknown parameter `i2c_debug`. insmod work around?

## ArloWhite

With the more recent 2.6 kernels I'm getting this error when trying to load the i2c-core module.  I believe this started after 2.6.1 with mm-sources and gentoo-dev-sources.

```
i2c_core: Unknown parameter `i2c_debug

```

I've tried enabling and disabling all these options in the kernel and they do not affect the error.

```
I2C Core debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CORE)

I2C Bus debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_BUS)

I2C Chip debugging messages (I2C_DEBUG_CHIP)

```

It's possible I should only disable one or two and not the others, but so far I've tried all or none.

Anyhow, the end goal is to get bttv working at boot.  Currently I can get it working by opening a terminal and doing this:

```
su

insmod /lib/modules/2.6.2-gentoo-r1/kernel/drivers/i2c/i2c-core.ko 

modprobe bttv

```

What I want to know, is:

1. Can this debug error be fixed within the kernel?

2. If not, how do I force the module to load correctly at boot time?

Since the modules script is loaded before local.start I can't just stick the insmod line in there.  (Well I could, but it isn't as pretty and I'd have to modprobe bttv after insmod i2c-dev)  How can I force a module to load within the modules init script?

Thanks,

Arlo

----------

## pelckyboy

I have exactly the same problem here with 2.6.3-r2

The i2c modules are simply not getting build ! Normally I use :

i2c_core

i2c_algo-bit (bit banging interfaces)

i2c_nforce2

Problem is that I can't even select the bit banging interfaces during the kernel configuration :

        --- I2C bit-banging interfaces    

instead of

        < > I2C bit-banging interfaces    

When I look at the Kconfig file, there is a dependency on I2C, which is the i2c_core that I enabled.

Do you have the same problem ?

----------

## ArloWhite

I forgot about this post.  I found a solution myself though I'm not sure why this error appeared anyway.  Anyhow, for the debug error, just edit your /etc/modules.d/v4l file.  (I believe I created this so you may have called it something else.)  Remove the debug option after i2c-core.

```
# i2c

alias char-major-89     i2c-dev

options i2c-core

options i2c-algo-bit    bit_test=1

```

I have the same problem with modules not being selectable.  It happens when I try to load my old saved config.  I usually am able to fix it by not loading an old config and just configuring all over with a fresh clean dist.  I don't really have a solution other than this though.

-Arlo

----------

## hamletmun

ArloWhite, thanks a lot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had i2c options in /etc/modules.d/bttv with "i2c_debug=1"

Your post saved my day  :Very Happy: 

----------

